# What is the name of this form?



## POC (May 23, 2009)

Just started taking taekwondo.  Our white belt form, our teacher calls "tekki shodan" but when I look that up, it isn't anything like what we do.
I found a fellow doing the form on Youtube, I sent a question to the OP, but got no response.
Can someone watch this video and tell my what it is called?  Thanks!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dz1LKIKxFYQ&feature=related

Patrick


----------



## TheEdge883 (May 23, 2009)

That there is TaeKwonDo'ized Heian Shodan.


----------



## bluekey88 (May 23, 2009)

That is not Hein shodan. That looks more like Taekyoku Ni dan.  It's one of the beginning Shotokan/tang Soo Do forms.  

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 23, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> That is not Hein shodan. That looks more like Taekyoku Ni dan.  It's one of the beginning Shotokan/tang Soo Do forms.



It looks like Taekyoku, all right.  We even practice it in our isshinryu dojo, although it is not isshinryu.  A beginner's kata.


----------



## dancingalone (May 23, 2009)

POC said:


> Just started taking taekwondo.  Our white belt form, our teacher calls "tekki shodan" but when I look that up, it isn't anything like what we do.
> I found a fellow doing the form on Youtube, I sent a question to the OP, but got no response.
> Can someone watch this video and tell my what it is called?  Thanks!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dz1LKIKxFYQ&feature=related
> ...



This form is used in many Japanese and Korean styles.  It's called taikyoku shodan in Shotokan, kicho il-jang in tang soo do, kibon il-jang in some tae kwon do and Korean karate schools.  Variations usually include a switch to an upper block at some point, back stances, etc.  I've even seen a bo form done with this h pattern.

It is NOT tekki shodan nor heian shodan, although heian shodan has many common movements.


----------



## ShelleyK (May 23, 2009)

Funny...I was taught that this was just basic form or "Kibon Poomse"
Where are you guys getting the other names from?

*Edited to add the name of the stances*

*Stances*
Ap Keobi Seogi - Front Stance
Arae Makki - Low Block
Moomtong Chireugi - Middle Section Punch


----------



## POC (May 23, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies.
This has helped me find more examples on youtube, as I like to watch, and rewind and rewatch....
Our yellow belt form is very similar except the punches on the "top" and "bottom" of the "I" are replaced with kicks. Would this be just a variant of the same form, or have a different name?
Thanks again,
Patrick


----------



## dancingalone (May 23, 2009)

POC said:


> Thank you all for your replies.
> This has helped me find more examples on youtube, as I like to watch, and rewind and rewatch....
> Our yellow belt form is very similar except the punches on the "top" and "bottom" of the "I" are replaced with kicks. Would this be just a variant of the same form, or have a different name?
> Thanks again,
> Patrick



Patrick, there's really too many variations across styles for the name to matter much.  I frequently use it as a rote pattern for floor practice where I just call out different combinations like down block, backfist, front kick and the students will sub out the techniques as called.

There's nothing magical about this form, although I appreciate your enthusiasm for getting it correct.  It's just another way of practicing basics, no more and no less.


----------



## dancingalone (May 23, 2009)

ShelleyK said:


> Funny...I was taught that this was just basic form or "Kibon Poomse"
> Where are you guys getting the other names from?



If you have experience across multiple styles or compare notes with friends from other styles, you'll notice these forms are popular.  To my knowledge, they originated within shotokan karate first, but since taekwondo and tang soo do owe much of their content to shotokan, that's where the Korean systems picked them up from.


----------



## Tez3 (May 23, 2009)

It's Kee Cho Hyung Il Bo from TSD, only with a more pronounced foot movement in between each 'front stance' than we do.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4POwd2VsCfs&feature=related


----------



## POC (May 23, 2009)

Thanks again for the replies.  I understand what you are saying about things being different, changed around.  I learn better when I can look at something and pick it apart, in this case, having a video to look at and rewind and look at again.
Maybe I'll video someone at class to get a pattern to watch.
Patrick


----------



## Tez3 (May 23, 2009)

POC said:


> Thanks again for the replies. I understand what you are saying about things being different, changed around. I learn better when I can look at something and pick it apart, in this case, having a video to look at and rewind and look at again.
> Maybe I'll video someone at class to get a pattern to watch.
> Patrick


 
Don't forget though when picking it apart to look for all the Bunkai in it.


----------



## ShelleyK (May 23, 2009)

POC said:


> Thanks again for the replies.  I understand what you are saying about things being different, changed around.  I learn better when I can look at something and pick it apart, in this case, having a video to look at and rewind and look at again.
> Maybe I'll video someone at class to get a pattern to watch.
> Patrick



This is one reason I like my school so much!  When you are promoted to a new belt you get an instructional DVD with the form, the sparring and the self defense moves on it so you can go at your own pace!


----------



## epi-do (May 23, 2009)

We do that same form at my school, and it was simply called basic form 1.  It is part of our yellow belt cirriculum.  Our white belts do In Nae 1-8, and our orange belts do Palgue Il Jang.  Beyond that, I am not sure what is taught.  My school considers white-yellow-orange the beginners class, which is where I am at right now.  We get a workbook that tells us what we need to know for those three belts.  It also contains pages for us to write out our forms, self-defense, and terminology that we need to know for each of the three belts.  Then, when we are ready to progress to the intermediate class, we get a new workbook, and the same for advance and black belt classes.


----------



## POC (May 23, 2009)

ShelleyK said:


> This is one reason I like my school so much! When you are promoted to a new belt you get an instructional DVD with the form, the sparring and the self defense moves on it so you can go at your own pace!


 
I wish!!  We are all in the same class (White-Black).  Which has its good and bad points, but it is who is closeest to me, and the Master is a really great guy.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (May 23, 2009)

It is Taikyoku Shodan for sure.  I have no idea why your instructor calls it Tekki.


----------



## POC (May 23, 2009)

Maybe I'm just misunderstanding what he is saying.


----------



## POC (May 23, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Don't forget though when picking it apart to look for all the *Bunkai* in it.


I wasn't sure what this word meant, so I looked it up.  I still don't understand exactly what you are saying in this post.  Do you mean to visualize what the "other" person would be doing in this part of the kata?


----------



## Brandon Fisher (May 23, 2009)

POC said:


> Maybe I'm just misunderstanding what he is saying.


I would double check to make sure.


----------



## ShelleyK (May 23, 2009)

POC said:


> I wish!!  We are all in the same class (White-Black).  Which has its good and bad points, but it is who is closeest to me, and the Master is a really great guy.



My classes are also white-black, I also go to family low belt classes with my 7 yr old daughter


----------



## POC (May 23, 2009)

My 5 year old daughter is also in class, although not the same class, as I am.  All the little kids are in 2 classes, the adults (12+) are in the "adult" class. There are about a dozen people in my class.  Don't think it doesn't make me jealous to see these 8-9 y.o. kids coming out of class with their orange belts on....
My wife used to take TKD at the Karate Institute of Pennsylvania, I think she was a green or blue belt.  She moved to Indiana, we met on the internet talking about 4x4 trucks of all things! We got married, she took some TKD classes at another school than where I am going.  Then after the baby she started having some health problems.  Thinking it was just asthma and allergies, moving to a different region and such.  One day she passed out at work, I took her to the ER I was working in at the time, they worked her up for belly pain.  Turned out she had a heart murmur that she had never had before.  She got an echocardiogram and the pressure of the blood coming out of the right side of her heart (to the lungs) was 2x "high".  After many tests and trips to see a pulmonologist, she was diagnosed with Primary Pulmonary HTN. The blood vessels in the lungs don't dilate during activity, so she can't hardly walk across the floor, let alone TKD.  They are thinking (testing is showing) that this might be brought on by pregnancy.  Anyway, I'm wearing my wifes Gi to my classes so she can be there with me.


----------



## Tez3 (May 23, 2009)

Doing forms/kata/patterns is pointless unless one knows what the movements are for. 
The best thing I can do is give you this link to one of the best exponents of Bunkai in the world, he has written many articles which explain far better than I could.
http://www.iainabernethy.com/articles/BasicBunkaiPart1.asp


----------



## Brandon Fisher (May 23, 2009)

POC said:


> I wasn't sure what this word meant, so I looked it up. I still don't understand exactly what you are saying in this post. Do you mean to visualize what the "other" person would be doing in this part of the kata?


Bunkai is the interpertation of the movements.  It literally means to break apart or disect


----------



## POC (May 24, 2009)

I'll read those articles here shortly.  I'm at work at the hospital....kinda Q-U-I-E-T at the moment. [fingers crossed]


----------



## Tez3 (May 24, 2009)

POC said:


> I'll read those articles here shortly. I'm at work at the hospital....kinda Q-U-I-E-T at the moment. [fingers crossed]


 

Aaaaaah...he said the Q word...!

The articles are good and worth taking your time over, his DVDs are very good as are the books. I did a seminar with him the other month, absolutey brilliant. He also has a forum on his website, you can ask him anything about kata etc.


----------



## Grenadier (May 24, 2009)

Brandon Fisher said:


> It is Taikyoku Shodan for sure. I have no idea why your instructor calls it Tekki.


 
Maybe his instructor had meant to call it "Tae Guk," (pronounced Teh Koook) which can sound a lot like "Tekki?" (Teh Kee)  

There are several Tae Kwon Do organizations that use the Tae Guk series of kata, although they usually call it Tae Guk Il Chang (for the first), and Tae Guk Eee Chang (for the second).  

The actual kata Tekki Shodan should be similar to other systems that call it "Naihanchi" or "Naihanchi Sho," where the practitioner is primarily in Naihanchi Dachi / Kiba Dachi, and only moves laterally.  Still, if another system wants to call their fundamental kata / forms by whatever name they want, then that's their choice.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (May 24, 2009)

Grenadier said:


> Maybe his instructor had meant to call it "Tae Guk," (pronounced Teh Koook) which can sound a lot like "Tekki?" (Teh Kee)
> 
> There are several Tae Kwon Do organizations that use the Tae Guk series of kata, although they usually call it Tae Guk Il Chang (for the first), and Tae Guk Eee Chang (for the second).
> 
> The actual kata Tekki Shodan should be similar to other systems that call it "Naihanchi" or "Naihanchi Sho," where the practitioner is primarily in Naihanchi Dachi / Kiba Dachi, and only moves laterally. Still, if another system wants to call their fundamental kata / forms by whatever name they want, then that's their choice.


Being a shorin ryu guy I am very familar with Naihanchi / tekki kata.  Though very different from what was shown in the video.  If someone calls a kata Tekki and its Taikyoku its not ok its misleading and completely out of place.  If TKD instructors have a korean name for their kata and its sounds similar and its just misunderstood its ok but thats why I said it needs to be clarified.


----------



## Lynne (May 30, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> It's Kee Cho Hyung Il Bo from TSD, only with a more pronounced foot movement in between each 'front stance' than we do.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4POwd2VsCfs&feature=related


Interesting that the demonstrator used no defensive or offensive stepping, or twisting from the waist. We also go into deep stances.


----------



## Tez3 (May 30, 2009)

Lynne said:


> Interesting that the demonstrator used no defensive or offensive stepping, or twisting from the waist. We also go into deep stances.


 
Apart from the step I mentioned we do it exactly the same way as the video, we don't twist much from the waist. I'm not sure what you mean by offensive or defensive stepping?
We don't have deep stances we keep them about the same as Shotokan stylists, just a bit deeper than Wado stylists.


----------

